# Medical Insurance in Abu Dhabi costs?



## akram.me (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi All,

Whats up with Medical Insurance costs in Abu Dhabi? i know it has been increased from AED 600 to AED 800 for salaried below AED 4000. What about above AED 4000?

My medical insurance will be sponsored by company. Can someone suggest what would be cheapest premium for my wife and 2 kids? How much will be to Daman under group policy? When i had salary below 4000 2 years back, i had to pay only AED 600 per person to Daman.

Wife - 26 years
Kid 1 - 2.5 Years
Kid 2 - 1 Years


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

_"In Abu Dhabi the employer is obliged to insure the employee, one spouse and up to three children under 18 years old."_
https://www.haad.ae/haad/tabid/136/Default.aspx

The law is very clear - your employer should pay.

Sorry, cannot help you with the question.


----------



## akram.me (Jan 27, 2017)

rsinner said:


> _"In Abu Dhabi the employer is obliged to insure the employee, one spouse and up to three children under 18 years old."_
> 
> 
> The law is very clear - your employer should pay.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I wasn't aware of this. When was this law effective? I was living in AD from 2011 - 2016 and nobody raised this anywhere. I thought only a govt. employer's family would be covered


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Ever since the medical insurance has been compulsory in AD - I think 2007. All employees are covered by this. You employer was cutting corners.
You should google.
_It is the employee’s duty to notify his employer of his eligible family members and the employer is responsible by law to the employee to provide health insurance cover for them. _


----------



## akram.me (Jan 27, 2017)

rsinner said:


> Ever since the medical insurance has been compulsory in AD - I think 2007. All employees are covered by this. You employer was cutting corners.
> You should google.
> _It is the employee’s duty to notify his employer of his eligible family members and the employer is responsible by law to the employee to provide health insurance cover for them. _


Not just my employer, but several as of i know. I just spoke with a insurance agent, but he just do not know. He says, that law is true in case you agree at the time of your job contract. that doesnt make sense


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

akram.me said:


> He says, that law is true in case you agree at the time of your job contract. that doesnt make sense


Not correct. The law is the law. You should talk to your employer.


----------



## akram.me (Jan 27, 2017)

rsinner said:


> Not correct. The law is the law. You should talk to your employer.





rsinner said:


> Not correct. The law is the law. You should talk to your employer.


Sorry to come up, As per the link (haad.ae) provided, i contacted haad and they gave below reply:

Dear Client,
Thank you for contacting the Health Authority – Abu Dhabi (HAAD), The regulator of the healthcare sector in the Emirate of Abu Dhabi. 
Below please find our response to your enquiry


"Basic Health Insurance Policy:
01. Low-income people (workers / employees)
The cost of the basic health insurance policy for this category is determined by the following:
a. Age group up to 40 years old:
• Insurance premium = the employer /sponsor will bear the cost of the health insurance policy by 100%
B. Age group above 40 years old:
• Insurance Premium = Optional participation up to a maximum of 50% (worker / employee) to be agreed upon between the employer and the worker / employee.
02. Dependents of an expatriates residents who are covered by the employer's health insurance (family) (wife + 3 children under 18):
Insurance premium = Employee shall bear 50% of the policy cost
0.3 Dependents of an expatriates residents who are covered by individual's health insurance (father / mother / fourth son / .......):
Insurance premium = The sponsor pays 100% of the policy cost
However, domestic labor sponsored by national are exckuded from the above
As for the enhanced document, the cost will be according to the insurance company's underwriting"

-------------------------


Now its confusing, so the employer have to provide 50% or full? As per the link provided above,

it says Employer OR Sponsor, since i am the sponsor of my family, am i the one who have to pay in Full or Half?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If the employer is sponsoring an individual as a single person, with no accompanying family, then I doubt there is any obligation for the employer to provide medical cover. Not every person is employed on a visa with accompanied family members.

Maybe you are right but it does seem strange.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

akram.me said:


> Sorry to come up, As per the link (haad.ae) provided, i contacted haad and they gave below reply:
> 
> Dear Client,
> Thank you for contacting the Health Authority – Abu Dhabi (HAAD), The regulator of the healthcare sector in the Emirate of Abu Dhabi.
> ...


Great. Clear as mud. The law is clear. Now I guess it becomes more of a matter of practice. 

Since you are covered under the employer's policy, at the minimum they should bear 50% of the cost based on this reply (but the law states that it should be 100%). 

Anyways, what has the employer told you?


----------



## akram.me (Jan 27, 2017)

rsinner said:


> Great. Clear as mud. The law is clear. Now I guess it becomes more of a matter of practice.
> 
> Since you are covered under the employer's policy, at the minimum they should bear 50% of the cost based on this reply (but the law states that it should be 100%).
> 
> Anyways, what has the employer told you?


Well the law says 100%, but at the same time, it also states Employer *OR* Sponsor, which clears it that, i am liable to bear 100% as well, since i am the sponsor, is it not?

I haven't spoken to employer yet, maybe next week, before that i need a clear cut response to show him proof about the prevailing law.


----------

